# Now that I have my ounce of Dragon's



## abax (Aug 22, 2015)

Blood, how do I go about using it? For instance, can I
mix it with rainwater by the gallon? How much DB to the
gallon? I have less than 20 Phrags. so measurement is
important to get the right amount to each plant. Please
remember that I'm an American and totally ignorant of
the metric system. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2015)

I would not put it in rainwater if RO water is available. I'm actually doing an experiment w/ DB. I am using one drop/tablespoon water right on affected areas, straight DB is too thick. I you are making a quantity I think 1-1/2 teaspoon / 32 fluid Oz would work sprayed on.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 22, 2015)

abax said:


> Blood, how do I go about using it? For instance, can I
> mix it with rainwater by the gallon? How much DB to the
> gallon? I have less than 20 Phrags. so measurement is
> important to get the right amount to each plant. Please
> ...



Best is to put a drop directly on the rot spot. if the infection is near the crown or in the crown put several drops in the crown so it seeps dow into the center.
I have used it as a general spray at a rate of 1tsp per quart of water and that seems to work. But it may also work with less. Mixing it with water and covering the entire plant might be some what wasteful. 
I know a number of people use it as a spray maybe they can add their advice.

Applying the pure strength directly to the infected spots is enough since the infections are generally located in spots inside the leaf, rather than wide spread on the surface. The Dragon's Blood will penetrate into the infected area.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine hasn't come yet. I didn't get a tracking number, or confirmation of the order. Not sure what is going on...


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you for the advice Lance and Eric. I don't see any
affected areas at the moment, but I'm going to be ready
if the damn rot shows up again. I have the DB refrigerated
at the moment. I hope that's acceptable.

I just received mine today. I bet your bottle will be at your house
Monday Dot.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 23, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Mine hasn't come yet. I didn't get a tracking number, or confirmation of the order. Not sure what is going on...



It was shipped but not until Tuesday. It should be there soon.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 23, 2015)

abax said:


> Thank you for the advice Lance and Eric. I don't see any
> affected areas at the moment, but I'm going to be ready
> if the damn rot shows up again. I have the DB refrigerated
> at the moment. I hope that's acceptable.
> ...



No need to refrigerate. Here in Peru it is all stored at ambient temperature... today was 100 degrees, never gets as cold as a refrigerator. Room temperature storage will likely be best.


----------



## Justin (Aug 23, 2015)

did you look into the Calcium levels for your.plants?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2015)

gonewild said:


> It was shipped but not until Tuesday. It should be there soon.



OK -- thanks!


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks again Lance. Just took it out of the fridg.

I use K-Lite and Orchiata with our very good tap water. I
don't think CalMag is an issue. Lack of sun and LOTS of
rain and cloudy skies is the issue.


----------

